# Cigar vs. Pipe Tobacco?



## 2smoke (May 27, 2012)

One of my favorite cigars is the Arturo Fuente Anejo! Is there a pipe tobacco that would be similar to this or am I barking up the wrong tree? From what information I have gathered, pipe smoking is cheaper than cigar smoking and seeing as I smoke from four to seven cigars a week I am looking to save a little if possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

2smoke


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Try Gawith Hoggert Brown Bogie Twist.

Pipe smoking can be very inexpensive if you wish, or very expensive. It's up to you, and the price has little to do with the quality of your smoking experience. There are hideous tobaccos that are very expensive, and some very cheap tobaccos that are wonderful smokes. There are pipes that cost enough to require a 2nd mortgage to buy, that are horrible smokers, and there is the Missouri Meerschaum corn cob pipe, that is the most outstanding smoking pipe you can buy at any price, and most cost less than $15.00, and a lot of their models are under $10.00. There are times when my tobacco costs more than the pipe I am smoking it in. 

Instead of trying to match the flavor of your cigars, why not experiment with different tobacco blends, and enjoy them for what they are? I can promise you that somewhere, there is a tobacco blend you will like, and probably a lot of blends. The search is half the fun, and compared to cigars, very cheap. You can sample a dozen tobaccos for less than the price of a 5-pack of premium cigars. 

Besides...pipe-smoking is just cool............


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'd say you're barking up the wrong tree. You aren't going to find a pipe tobacco that tastes like a cigar.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Not sure but I think pipe tobacco is cured differently from cigar tobacco. Also, pipe tobacco is grown in different areas and is sometimes cased with other "stuff" or additives. All this and probably more has an effect on how the tobacco will taste.

As a pipe smoking cigar fan (mostly cigars as of late), I tend to enjoy the less aromatic blends. I mostly smoke English or Balkan blends. I do enjoy the smokey flavor of Latakia blended with Perique and Virginia in Dunhill's Nightcap on a regular basis. It smokes well slowly just like a good cigar.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I couldn't agree more. Pipe tobacco is hundreds of times better.



MarkC said:


> I'd say you're barking up the wrong tree. You aren't going to find a pipe tobacco that tastes like a cigar.


----------



## 2smoke (May 27, 2012)

Thanks guy's. I ended up with a cheap MM pipe and got a pouch of Captain Black in the white pouch as that is what I smoked 25 years ago. I'm working on getting a char in the pipe, but, this tobacco isn't as I remembered it. Kind of yucky if you know what I mean. I don't know if it's the pipe, tobacco or both. Gigmaster, I don't know if that is an actual blend that you recommended or a secret code, but, it sounds interesting. I have much to learn about piping........


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

2smoke said:


> Thanks guy's. I ended up with a cheap MM pipe and got a pouch of Captain Black in the white pouch as that is what I smoked 25 years ago. I'm working on getting a char in the pipe, but, this tobacco isn't as I remembered it. Kind of yucky if you know what I mean. I don't know if it's the pipe, tobacco or both. Gigmaster, I don't know if that is an actual blend that you recommended or a secret code, but, it sounds interesting. I have much to learn about piping........


Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Brown Bogie (also known as Happy Bogie) is wonderful stuff, but you won't find it in a drug store -- or even a pipe store, for the most part. You need to go to smokingpipes.com, 4noggins or pipesandcigars and order it online. It looks like this:










You slice coins off it with a cigar cutter, then break them up and smoke them -- carefully. If you smoke a cigar-size quantity of Happy (Brown) Bogie, you will be lucky to still be able to call 911. :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

2smoke said:


> Thanks guy's. I ended up with a cheap MM pipe and got a pouch of Captain Black in the white pouch as that is what I smoked 25 years ago. I'm working on getting a char in the pipe, but, this tobacco isn't as I remembered it. Kind of yucky if you know what I mean. I don't know if it's the pipe, tobacco or both.


Yeah, I know what you mean. For me it was Middleton's Apple. Either pipe tobacco was much better 25 years ago (35 for me), or we weren't as discerning as we thought back then. My money is on the latter. 

If you want to go the OTC route, I'd recommend Prince Albert. It's more of a natural tobacco taste.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah. I started out with Middleton's Apple as well, and just got used to having a sore tongue all the time.


----------



## 2smoke (May 27, 2012)

Ok. That's two recommendations for Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Brown Bogie. Looks like I have been double dog dared to try it, so, I will the first chance I get and will give my opinion of it. Is there any one store over others that you would recommend? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't think they have it in any stores. You'll have to order it from 4 noggins.com, or smokingpipes.com.


----------



## 2smoke (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Gigmaster. I meant to say online store. I'm looking at 4 noggins now. Looks like a treasure trove!


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

McClelland makes a pipe blend using cigar leaves called Dominican Glory Maduro, which is medium-bodied in strength. I haven't tried it, but it's one I intend to get to eventually.


----------



## 2smoke (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tip cpmcdill. Stopped by a store yesterday that had a fair variety of tobaccos and came across the Prince Albert pipe tobacco, my grandfather used to roll his on cigarettes with the Prince Albert tobacco in the metal cans, so I thought what the heck. This is way better than the captain black. I'm working on a NST with DanR and can't wait to see what he sends. I'm definitely going to try the brown bogie and probably the McClelland Dominican Glory maduro. I am definitely getting closer to the sweet spot I am looking for.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

I've also seen some mentions that Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd is a great tobacco for cigar smokers. Another one that's on my wish list, it's got maduro in it, and a full and rich flavor.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

cpmcdill said:


> McClelland makes a pipe blend using cigar leaves called Dominican Glory Maduro, which is medium-bodied in strength. I haven't tried it, but it's one I intend to get to eventually.


I've tried it; it's an interesting tobacco. But it doesn't taste anything like a cigar. You get whiffs of the maduro leaf here and there, but the main thing that makes it interesting is the effect the maduro leaf has on the flavor of the virginia. It's not something I'd want to smoke all the time, but I'm definitely keeping a few tins around for when the urge hits. I'd recommend it more to a smoker of straight virginia pipe tobacco as an interesting variation than to a cigar smoker trying to cross over. There's also a non-maduro version, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

MarkC said:


> I've tried it; it's an interesting tobacco. But it doesn't taste anything like a cigar. You get whiffs of the maduro leaf here and there, but the main thing that makes it interesting is the effect the maduro leaf has on the flavor of the virginia. It's not something I'd want to smoke all the time, but I'm definitely keeping a few tins around for when the urge hits. I'd recommend it more to a smoker of straight virginia pipe tobacco as an interesting variation than to a cigar smoker trying to cross over. There's also a non-maduro version, but I haven't tried it.


Good to know. As for myself, I went straight for the Aromatic Cavendish and Burley-centric tobaccos, and expanded from there to Balkan/English and other types without seeking something akin to cigar flavors. Nonetheless those blends with maduro intrigue me, so I hope to try them eventually.


----------



## 2smoke (May 27, 2012)

I just had my first bowl of Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake, thanks to DanR, and it was awesome. It was nice and smooth and by the time I got to the halfway point I was feeling nice and relaxed. Now I understand what you guys were telling me about the differences between pipe tobacco and cigars, but, this stuff is just as good as any cigar I've had. I will continue to try different blends, but, this may be my go to pipe tobacco.


----------

